# INTRO: I fluctuate when testing between low extroverted and low introverted NFP



## ster (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, welcome! Extroversion is a mystery to me. Must be nice to be both!


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

GiannaK said:


> ha ha!! is that how it is around here?!!


Yes, hope you have your battle kitten at hand:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------

